# Beer & Fly Fishing



## FTU (Jul 24, 2013)

For all you beer lovers, this event is just for you!

Fishing Tackle Unlimited is co-hosting a series of fly fishing films at the Saint Arnold Brewing Company on *Thursday, April 17th*.

Tickets are $25, including your admission and *FREE BEER* all night!

For more information visit the link below

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/fishing/Fly-Fishing-Film-Tour-2014/page335.html


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Free beer? o_0


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Tonight folks! Just a reminder.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Was that the BOMB or what? The only and I say ONLY thing that can compare to the thrill of catching big, beautiful, rare, fast, scarey or any other type of fish using fly tackle is getting that event on HD video. You must commend the videoographers who carried the equipment, set the gear in just the right location, made sure everything was just perfect to capture the moment. ...and what moments there were. Think about what had to be accomplished to capture the video of those huge taimen..WOW The yak express. Anyways I was ate up with the show. Thanks to all who got it here and promoted it. I'm guessing there was well over three hundred of Texas's best there in attendance. The beer was tasty, ice cold and delicious.

Next I want to say I was overwhelmed by the number of folks who came up to me and re-counted their memories fishing with my younger brother Scott. I personally hold him responsible for introducing me to this sport and through this I was able to meet many of you and by doing so enriched my life. Scott is doing well...his family is his dedicated life. Mellisa has just graduated with her Masters (YEAH BABY) and is working on a second Masters program. Her desire is to teach at the University of Tennessee, Knoxville. Madison is a typical sixteen year old girl, she is as beautiful as a sun up in the Smoky Mountains. Little Alex who is twelve now is the spitting image of his dad. Has eyes like a hawk, can cast like a rocket, ties flies in a heart beat and really loves his family. Natalie is going to be something special someday. She is so much like her Mom. She is always trying to figure out how to accomplish something way bigger than she is. She is a winner. The little man Benjamin has a smile as big as the moon. He is stout, sturdy, and strong as a little ox. His big brother Alex takes him everywhere he goes. As a two year old I have watched him climb down difficult river embankments I didn't even want to attempt, he loves a good roll in the dirt, or riding the mower while cutting the grass with his dad (guess someone has to hold the beer - RIGHT), all the time with this big smile on his face. Man do I miss these guys!

Scott is still working a lead chef at a Liberal Arts College in Johnson City Tennessee. When he gets time to fish he is either pursuing Mountain Muskie out of his Aire raft or hiking small spring fed blue-line creeks back in the Smokey mountains somewhere is search of some of this earth's most beautiful 'bows and brookies. He now holds the all-tackle record for Muskie in NC ...54". You guys who fished with him probably know the fly he used too. THE MOP! Go to the Drake Forum and search the Muskie Chronicles look around June of last year. Or search Tex you'll see what he has been up to. Like down here he has met a huge group of like-minded folks who fly fish with the overwhelming spirit that our sport is kind enough to instill back to us. We are all so lucky to know the Scott Grahams of this world.

How can you not Love catching one of these guys!








Nice Brownie









The Man!







God Bless!


----------

